# In loving memory of Zues



## Sweetheart (Jul 25, 2012)

My baby doll, Zues, accidentally got out the house Monday morning. Couldn't catch him and he was hit by a car. He immediately came running to me and sat in my lap on the ground dripping blood. It was a hit and run. His left shoulder blade was shattered and the bone in his leg was completely split. Surgery would have been $2400, and even then the vet said he would never be able to walk completely normal again. So I had to put him down.. I had him since he was 6 weeks, and he was 4 and a half months when he passed. Not a very long period of time that I had him. But I had wanted a GSD for two years, and he was my first. Probably the hardest thing was going to the vet again to confirm that he needed to be put down. I went back to visit after I made my confirmation, and he got excited and tried to stand up for me. I had to explain to him he wasn't gonna be able to come home with me that time. I'd much rather someone put a bullet through my head. I've never in my life had to put a dog down, hardest thing to do. It went from sobbing my eyes out in the parking lot, to getting angry at the fact not only was he there to protect me, but I also needed to protect him from harm to himself. And I couldn't protect him anymore. Then came home and his toy was beside the front door. Gosh it still kills me. My father came home on lunch break and saw how torn to pieces I was, so he immediately got on his laptop and starting looking for a new one to fill in the empty spot. He surprised me today at work with a 3 month old, snow white GSD. Feels nice to have another one to baby and love on. But I still can't get it out of my head that my baby Zues is gone. I know he is in a better place


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

I am so sorry for the totally unexpected loss of Zues..


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

so very sorry for your loss. it is hard to say good bye no matter what age they are.


----------



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

That's terrible...I'm so sorry...


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss. We had a collie puppy that we had to have put down. It killed me to have to do that to such a little baby, she was around the same age. I am very sorry for the loss of your baby.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

It is amazing how quickly a mistake can happen. I am sorry for his loss.
Sheilah


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

So sorry for your loss 
It's never easy...whether its the first time or 5th....maybe the new GSD 'Sugar' will help some?

:rip:Zues


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Zues.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

im so so sorry for the loss of Zeus....my worst nightmare is that my Zeus will get out and get hit by car too. cant imagine what your going thru.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It happened to my sister's yorkie (rescue), she only had him for two weeks.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Furricane (Feb 18, 2010)

So very sorry! Know that you made the right decision for him. RIP Zues! :hug:


----------



## Sweetheart (Jul 25, 2012)

thank you all for your comfort!


----------

